# <<<Centros Comerciales limeños>>>



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

que tal? a ver si hacemos una colección de fotos sobre los centros comerciales que hay en lima

empiezo con 4, ustedes agreguen más

Larcomar

























Cencro Comercial El Polo








(foto tomada por Filter)

Centro Comercial Plaza San Miguel (la de siempre)

























Esas tres fotos son mías, mala calidad y todo ...en fin)

Centro comercial camino real, el de las tres torres


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

el centro comercial El Polo me parece un poco monse, para estar donde esta.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

yeee que viva la centralizacion por que en ves de poner limeños no pones del Peru tambien hay en arequipa piura y no se que otros mas


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> yeee que viva la centralizacion por que en ves de poner limeños no pones del Peru tambien hay en arequipa piura y no se que otros mas


porque no quise :cheers:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> porque no quise :cheers:


Que tosco eres con el niño...


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> x dios que odioso que eres...


 :evil:


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> porque no quise :cheers:


x dios que odioso que eres...


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

*ClauDia* said:


> jajaja mmm.. el de el polo si esta en algo! faltan màs voy a salir con mi camarita a tomarle una foto al nuevo de la molina


esa es la idea, que cada forista vaya aportando con fotos que encuentre o que tome


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

La primera foto de Larcomar esta bravaza! :eek2:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

jajaja mmm.. el de el polo si esta en algo! faltan màs voy a salir con mi camarita a tomarle una foto al nuevo de la molina


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El Primavera Park & Plaza





































El Jockey Plaza


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Megaplaza esa nos falta.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Magnífico Bruno, excelentísimo aporte: fotos del interior y exterior del local. kay:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Alquien tiene una del Marina Park? Del Megaplaza?


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Con ustedes, el megaplaza


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Buenos fotos del megaplaza Juan kay:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bacanes las fotos! El Megaplaza no sera mi favorito pero nadie puede negar que es uno de los mas grandes y exitosos de Lima!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

(a ver si adivinan a quién me parezco)

Quisiera agradecer a jblock y a filter por sus comentarios, gracias chicos! :bowtie:


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

ni idea jajajaja.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Este es un render del Jockey Plaza. En el proyecto figuran dos rampas, una de entrada y otra de salida. Espero que las hagan pronto.









Y ésta es una foto que tomé yo. Es algo lejana, pero creo que sirve.


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

En los nuestros tampoco te cobran parqueo.....ó me equivoco??


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

KW said:


> En los nuestros tampoco te cobran parqueo.....ó me equivoco??


Por lo que yo sé solo cobran el parkeo en los supermecados, como metro


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

En Larcomar también cobran parqueo a partir de las 15 horas creo.


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Si, me habia olvidado de Larcomar. Pero no sabía que en Metro si cobraban.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Cobran parqueo?....todavia que uno va a comprar. wow.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

KW said:


> Si, me habia olvidado de Larcomar. Pero no sabía que en Metro si cobraban.


Por lo menos en el de la marina, sí, a menos que muestres el ticket que demuestre que has ido a comprar, la verdad es que no sé para qué cobran el parqueo porque cuando ocurre algun robo ellos no se hacen responsables de nada, o sea, te cobran para qué? para entrar? :baaa:


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

wooooww!! que bakanes los malls! se pasaron! en especial el mall Jockey plaza me gusto mucho! ..se nota que hay capitales Chilenos por esos lados


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

antofasky said:


> wooooww!! que bakanes los malls! se pasaron! en especial el mall Jockey plaza me gusto mucho! ..se nota que hay capitales Chilenos por esos lados


seeeee estoy contento que haya capital chileno en especial si va dar trabajo a mas peruanos...


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

es bueno para ambos paises!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

antofasky said:


> es bueno para ambos paises!


antofasky x que pensamos igual? siempre te adelantas a lo que voy a decir parece que fueras mi mente gemela chilena...


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Es lo mejor que puede pasar! Las tiendas que hacen se ven bien bonitas tambien!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

que mostros las tiendas, aunque falto mas del Mega plaza y el royal Plaza del cono norte...


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Centro Comercial Panoramico de Arequipa


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

bueno aca en arequipa los mall mas fichos son el de saga falabella, no tiene nada que envidiarle a los centros comewrciales de lima es el mas chevere, el panoramico y la gran via eran en su epoca los mas mas pero ya pasaraon de moda .


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> que mostros las tiendas, aunque falto mas del Mega plaza y el royal Plaza del cono norte...


Pero si ya puse fotos de ese lugar, mas bien hay lugares de los que se necesitan más fotos, como el de plaza san miguel, las que puse eran mías, son algo viejitas y no tienen buena calidad


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

rafo18 said:


> bueno aca en arequipa los mall mas fichos son el de saga falabella, no tiene nada que envidiarle a los centros comewrciales de lima es el mas chevere, el panoramico y la gran via eran en su epoca los mas mas pero ya pasaraon de moda .


Que bueno que hayas vuelto rafo, y que pena lo de tu baneo, hay que andar con cuidado....


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

tambien tenemos aca en arequepay la tienda estilos que es 100% made in arequipa. Estilos empezó hace 15 años como una pequeña tienda de ropa; hoy cuenta con tres amplios locales en el centro de Arequipa siendo la primera tienda por departamentos 100% peruana. La facturación de la empresa que no dejó que la incursión de Saga Falabella en el 2002 mermara su clientela es de S/. 21.063 millones. Su local más grande, ubicado en un edificio de ocho pisos cuenta con una amplia variedad de líneas como ropa, calzado, librería, perfumería, entre otros. Estilos tuvo ingresos de S/. 22 y S/. 27 millones en el 2003. 
¿cula es la tienda q mas moviento comercial tiene en el peru ?


----------



## gc_southpacific (Apr 1, 2005)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> antofasky x que pensamos igual? siempre te adelantas a lo que voy a decir parece que fueras mi mente gemela chilena...


QUE CURSI....... :runaway:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

gc_southpacific said:


> QUE CURSI....... :runaway:


tienes razon, lqdrms a veces quiere congraciarse con todos los chilenos.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

rafo18 said:


> bueno aca en arequipa los mall mas fichos son el de saga falabella, no tiene nada que envidiarle a los centros comewrciales de lima es el mas chevere, el panoramico y la gran via eran en su epoca los mas mas pero ya pasaraon de moda .


Bueno Rafo, tampoco es para que presumas cuando no tienes fundamentos. Tengo entendido que el saga falabella de cayma en mas pequeño que los que hay en Lima, y es el unico moderno que tienen por alla. En todo caso, si hablamos de pais, miren nomas la fotos de los malls que puso vane de rosas de Ecuador, a ellos si tenemos que envidiar en mi opinion.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Tambien, el Panoramico ha sido reformado, ahora tiene un patio de comidas...en el segundo piso.


----------



## Bogota (Feb 20, 2005)

Mi favorito Larcomar, que sitio tan espectacular para construir un CC.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

felicitaciones a los amigos peruanos por sus malls. ése del acantilado me encanta. lo encuentro top.
cuantos malls hay en lima??? (contando los malls, strip centers y shoppings abiertos)


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Hay varios:

Los verdaderos "Malls" (tiendas por departamentos, food courts...etc)

Jockey Plaza Shopping Center
Fashion Mall Caminos del Inca
Mega Plaza Norte
Plaza San Miguel
Primavera Park & Plaza
Centro Camino Real (en remodelacion)
Plaza Puruchuco (en construccion)
Mega Plaza Este (en construccion)
Mall Metro Chorrillos (en construccion)
Mall Centro Civico (en licitacion)


Centros de entretenimiento (food courts, multicines, bowling, discotecas, lounges)

Larcomar
Marina Park
Royal Plaza
Plaza Jesus Maria

Galerias Comerciales y Power Centers

CC El Polo
CC Camacho
CC Molicentro
Molina Plaza
Higuereta Park
Centro Comercial Arenales
Centro Comercial Risso (en remodelacion)
Arena Mall
Shopping Center San Miguel
Centro Comercial San Isidro
Centro Comercial Caracol


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Oye pero el centro comercial caracol no es aquel que esta en el ovalo de miraflores?, ese ya fue hace tiempo, igualmente Centro comercial arenales esta en muere.


----------



## POWERPUFF (Jun 7, 2005)

naaa a lima le falta un centro comercial digno, algo bien grande!!!! con tanta poblacion y no veo nada de nada. Que hagan algo como los malls de Caracas o Santiago.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Bueno el Jockey Plaza es realmente grande. Y tiene buen espacio para crecer más.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

POWERPUFF said:


> naaa a lima le falta un centro comercial digno, algo bien grande!!!! con tanta poblacion y no veo nada de nada. Que hagan algo como los malls de Caracas o Santiago.


Como dice Filter, el Jockey, el megaplaza y plaza san miguel son grandes, tal vez no tanto como los sambill de caracas pero se defienden. Ademas que para el poder adquisitivo de la poblacion, con el jockey basta y sobra.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pero El mega plaza crece cada dia mas, con el nuevo Sodimac se tuvo que crear una nueva puerta de ingreso por la avenida industrial. Creo que el Jockey y Mega Plaza son los dos mas grandes del Peru.


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

No se enogen por lo q voy a decir porfavor, pero parece q los centros comerciales en Perú y especialmente en Lima, recién están tomando fuerza, porque para tanta población hay muy pocos malls.
Espero q sigan construyendo más y más, ya q Perú tiene un gran potancial como futuro gran consumidor.
Me gustó mucho el Jockey Plaza, parece el mall más grande de Perú. ¿cuantas multitiendas tiene?


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Klugermann said:


> No se enogen por lo q voy a decir porfavor, pero parece q los centros comerciales en Perú y especialmente en Lima, recién están tomando fuerza, porque para tanta población hay muy pocos malls.
> Espero q sigan construyendo más y más, ya q Perú tiene un gran potancial como futuro gran consumidor.
> Me gustó mucho el Jockey Plaza, parece el mall más grande de Perú. ¿cuantas multitiendas tiene?


es la verdad........ pero ya se inicio un despegue, asi que va para mas !


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> Oye pero el centro comercial caracol no es aquel que esta en el ovalo de miraflores?, ese ya fue hace tiempo, igualmente Centro comercial arenales esta en muere.


No son malls, son centros comerciales. Estan cerrados? Han quebrado? Mientras sigan abiertos seran consideradas galerias comerciales. Punto final!


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Klugermann said:


> No se enogen por lo q voy a decir porfavor, pero parece q los centros comerciales en Perú y especialmente en Lima, recién están tomando fuerza, porque para tanta población hay muy pocos malls.
> Espero q sigan construyendo más y más, ya q Perú tiene un gran potancial como futuro gran consumidor.
> Me gustó mucho el Jockey Plaza, parece el mall más grande de Perú. ¿cuantas multitiendas tiene?


Si, el jockey plaza es el mall grande del Perú. Tiene 2 tiendas por departamentos y un Hipermercado, ademas de 12 salas de cine, Ace home center, restaurantes, cafes, etc.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

J Block said:


> No son malls, son centros comerciales. Estan cerrados? Han quebrado? Mientras sigan abiertos seran consideradas galerias comerciales. Punto final!


Bueno nunca dije que fueran malls, pero el centro comercial caracol esta igual que el CCC Real, el 95% de sus tiendas estan cerradas, o sea no pasa nada.


----------



## rojo en DC (Jun 3, 2005)

la verdad es que salvo Narcomar, perdón, Larcomar, todos los demás carecen por completo de originalidad. No solo venden lo mismo sino que ademas se ven exactamente iguales. Parecen todos grandes cajas de zapatos azules.....

La ventaja de Larcomar es la ubicación en el acantilado que es demasiado alucinante. Mejor que comprar en malls, es tener boutiques y tiendecitas en la calle. Esa es el retail experience que se busca hoy en dia. El concepto del mall es bien ochentero.... necesitamos mas zonas como Conquistadores en las que las boutiques estan en las calles y no en recintos cerrados. En una ciudad como Lima, en la que nunca llueve deberíamos aprovechar los espacios abiertos.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Quizas algun dia...pero por ahora se seguiran construyendo malls...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

En el comercio salio la vez pasada, que el jiron de la union mueve mas dinero que cualquier mall de Lima, y la que mayor cantidad de gente atrae, pues al fin y al cabo es una gran boulevard.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Un boulevard que a gritos pide renovarse...espero que lo hagan, pues hay tiendas muy feas, aunque hay tiendas que son lindas. Igual deberian cambiarle el pavimento y ponerle faroles mas bonitos. Tambien renovar fachadas e instalar vitrinas en las fachadas, osea, para que no se vea mucho mas personal. Asi se veria bien. Mas limpieza y seguridad tambien son itemas importantes. Espero que se solucionen esos problemas.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Eso si, necesita renovarse, viene teniendo la misma cara por mas de 20 años.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bueno y otra cara antes de esos 20 años. Esta cara es la que deberia recuperar...deberian instalarse restaurantes y cafes como Starbucks, Laritza D, Zugatti, Chili's, etc...y boutiques exclusivas como Nautica, Hugo Boss...etc...osea, atraer a gente de todo Lima. Claro, tambien combinar con las tiendas que actualmente existen ahi, como Topy Top, La Curacao, Saga Falabella y los fast foods...

Pero lo que no me gusta es ese aspecto de "al por mayor" que tienen algunas tiendas, parecen en verdad almacenes...estas deben instalar mostradores y vitrinas para verse mejor. Asi pueden subir sus precios y mejorar su calidad.

Otro punto critico: Remodelar las galerias Bozza y sus antiguas escaleras mecanicas.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Es que el jiron de la union atrae gente de los conos y clase media baja, La quinta es una de esas tiendas que vende ropa por decirlo asi, al estilo por mayor, pero eso no tiene nada de malo, lo que si son las fachadas de algunas tiendas, prohibir vendedores ambulantes, cambiar el viejo piso de Loseta, mejorar las bancas, la iluminacion, y poco a poco que vayna entrando las tiendas que mencionaste antes, por lo pronto la plaza San martin esta renaciendo.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Sip, la Plaza San Martin esta chevere, al igual que el Pasaje Santa Rosa, Escribanos, Olaya y Plaza Peru. Ahora tambien deberian abrir cafes y restaurantes en la Plaza Mayor...porque no? Podrian poner mesas bajo los portales...se veria chevere. 

La Quinta tambien hay en Larco, esta bien que sea al por mayor, pero un poquitito mas de orden no le vendria mal! 

Pero me fascina la idea de una recuperacion total del Centro Historico!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Buena idea la de las bancas en los portales de la Plaza de armas, aunque actualmente el pasaje olaya tiene cafes con mesas a la interperie, lo mismo pasa con un cafe de la plaza San Martin, tien sus mesas afuera.
Y Bueno si, La quinta de Miraflores le ha ido bien por alla, he visto gente pituca comprando alli, de seguro que no lo vas a creer pero si, aunque como dices, un poco mas de orden no le vendria mal, mejor dicho, es necesario.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

mucho blabla y pocas foticos...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Marsupilami said:


> mucho blabla y pocas foticos...


Ya hemos puesto fotos, no tenemos mas. Ok?


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

bueno pero no te enojes...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Acusalo con bratzo.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

si, chusma, chusma, puchhhh


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Aquí algunas fotos del Centro Comercial Minka


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Oye, nunca he ido a Minka, y la verdad que me lo alucinaba como un mercado, pero se ve bonito, mostras las fotos filter


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Sur Plaza Boulevard


----------



## un mexicano (Mar 21, 2005)

Esta curioso ese mall,me gusta!!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Centro Comercial Construcenter


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Filter said:


> Sur Plaza Boulevard


Tengo unas más


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

muy buenos los CC !!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Tú has tomado las fotos, Filter? Si es así te felicito. Están muy buenas!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

No...esas fotos son de Costos Peru...jeje, pero me parece un buenisimo aporte!!


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Si bien nacio algo desordenado, lo bueno del sur plaza boulevard es que cada año crece con mas fuerza que el anterior. Ya hasta hay proyectos de hoteles, la nueva tienda de ripley (la carpa les quedo chica), club, campos de golf, etc.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Si pues, cada vez se ve que se va ampliando en todos los sentidos, pero los hoteles deben estar carísimos. digo, por la zona , porque no es que las playas sean una envidia del caribe


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Asia esta creciendo...esos proyectos de hoteles les vendria bien, pues no hay ni un solo hotel en esa playa.


----------

